# Beak Banging and Vomiting?



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

The last couple of days, Denali has really started beak banging on _everything_. I swear, all he's done aside from eat is sing and bang his beak. He's just past 6 months old, so I'm assuming he's hitting puberty.

Tonight however, I noticed that he'll sing for a minute, bang for a minute, then vomit seeds. Is he just regurgitating because he's hormonal? He isn't regurgitating _to_ anyone/anything. When he does it, he shakes his head side-to-side and gets seed everywhere. He's done it four times now in the space of about 20 minutes, and he's eating the seeds he's vomited up.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't know if its regurgitating...it sounds like real vomiting but he's not freaking out about it so I'm not positive. I would keep an eye on him, but he could be super hormonal. Is he on any hormone reduction techniques?


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

The birds are currently on an 11-hour night, but I'm going to up that to 12 this week because we have 2 parakeet hens that are getting very broody.

Yeah, I wasn't sure what to make of it. All I've read says that hormonal birds might regurgitate, but akways to something. Unless he's in love with his playstand, he was just regurgitating.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That doesn't sound like regurgitating, it sounds like vomiting. I'd get a vet check tomorrow if he were my bird.


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello! This same thing happened to my cockatiel with the vomiting seeds. I took my bird to the vet and the vet soon classified that my cockatiel had a bacteria called 'spyrokeats' in this throat. But it was a very currable thing and all he needed was a shot and a checkup in a week!
I don't know if its the same case with your cockatiel but it could be very easy to treat

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=36253

There is a link to my thread, it doesnt say to much but i thougt i'd put it on...

Best of luck!!!
~half-moon & Solo


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, thankfully after that episode he hasn't vomited since. I have several good avian vets near me, but none that are open on Sunday. The closest that's open on Sunday is an hour away and is quite expensive. Since he seemed otherwise fine, I decided to wait and call his normal vet on Monday. Thanks for your advice, everyone!


----------

